# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  وائل كفوري

## حسان القضاة

منوعات*بيحن وائل كفوري 

*


*آهات

*


*أمان يا حبيبي

*


*أيامك كيف

*


*إنت حبيبي

*


*ارحم عذابي

*


منوعات*ارحم عذابي

*


*الحب فنون

*


*الشوق

*


*بالغرام

*


*بحبك انا كتير

*


*برج فرنسا

*


*بعيونك كلام

*


*بهواكي

*


*بيحن

*


*جايى على بالى

*


*جن الهوي

*


منوعات*حبك عذاب

*


*حبيي تعا

*


*خدني ليك

*


منوعات*خذني ليك

*


*رسايل حب

*


*سألوني

*


*شباك الحب

*


*شو رأيك

*


*شو صار

*


منوعات*شو مبكيكي

*


*شو هالخبريه الحلوه

*


*ضحكني بكيني

*


*عشقان

*


*على بالك

*


*عم اكذب عليكي

*


*عم بأحرق أيامي

*


*عم فتش

*


*عمري كلو

*


منوعات*عمري كلو

*


*غازلني

*


*غروب

*


*غلطه عمرنا

*


*قد عيوني

*


*قرب ليي

*


*قصة عشاق

*


*قلب و جرح و شوق

*


*قلبي مشتاق

*


منوعات*قلبي مشتاق

*


*كرمال عيونك

*


*كل ما بتشرق

*


*كوني انا

*


*كيف بدي اسامحو

*


*لما نكون سوا

*


*لو قالوا

*


*ليل وبرد ورعد

*


*ليله ليله

*


*ليلي ويا لاللي

*


*مخلص بحبك

*


*مزعل كل البنات

*


*مش قادر

*


منوعات*مش قادر

*


*مش كتير إن حبيتك

*


*مشتاق اكتر

*


منوعات*مشتاق كتير

*


*مكتوبك مليان دموع

*


*ملك الغرام

*


منوعات*ملك الغرام

*


*من بعد الف نهار

*


*من حبيبي أنا

*


*من دون قصد

*


*من قلبى حبيتك

*


منوعات*موال ماصدقت عيوني

*


*هديى

*


منوعات*هيدي انت

*


*هيدي انتي

*


*واثق انا منك

*


*وانطفى المشوار

*


*يا عيني عليكي

*

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوووور و يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف شكر

مجهود رائع ...يعطيك العافية

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكراً على ردودكم

----------

